# UFS on ZVOL



## yom (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm starting considering an environment with this configuration for some application specific issues:


Create the system on top of ZFS.
Create a zvol and format it to UFS, it will be mounted and use to store big data files that are accessed via some application services which seems to work better when it's on a UFS partition.

I've tried to find some answers searching on Google, but even the Oracle ZFS best practice guide doesn't tell anything about it but things about testing environment.

So my questions here are:

Would there be performance issues to use a UFS ZVOL?
Are there recommendations in FreeBSD about UFS ZVOL?


----------



## gkontos (Sep 10, 2013)

That's what we usually do when we export a ZVOL via iSCSI from a storage server to be used as a virtual disk for a virtual machine. The virtual disk can then be formatted as NTFS, UFS, ext4, etc. 

I have not seen any performance issues although the bottle neck in this case is the network rather than the disk.


----------

